# Minnesotans Free Homers !



## AllAroundAnimal (Aug 4, 2010)

Anyone Just beginning In the Hobby - I have some Nice Homers I can Give Up To someone just starting the hobby near Minnesota willing to meet and pick them up ( 10 Homers but 1 pair on eggs - so i'll have to keep this pair for now ) and the others are due to have eggs soon .... also have A BB cock Bird and a YB red Grizzle Hen that are not Paired ( BB is a Rescue No Band ) ( Most Birds AU Bands ) I am switching over to Saddle Homers and want to do this as soon as i can before the cold weather gets here .... Go to My Photo stream on http://www.flickr.com/photos/thenewoldskooloft/ and you'll see pictures of them - or ask and i can send you them thru email -- I will NOT give them to just anyone - I do Not want them " Culled " which is a nice name for " Killed " in my book or as someones Dinner !!!!!!! Just wanting to help out a new homer enthusiast , you can also email me at [email protected] and i can send pictures and info that way ..... My Loss is your Gain - but i understand the costs of starting up , and someone is helping me big time with the saddles - so what comes around must go around ! Peace , Mike


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

*pigeons*

do u have white birds i am starting up and want whites. thanks please let me know


----------



## AllAroundAnimal (Aug 4, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/thenewoldskooloft/ You Can see the Birds I have on This Link ! plus I have 3 more not pictured A Big Red Bar Cockbird ( almost looks strawberry with Pink Iradescent on his Neck ) His Mate A Black / White Grizzle -- and A Young Red Grizzle Hen !


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

AllAroundAnimal said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/thenewoldskooloft/ You Can see the Birds I have on This Link ! plus I have 3 more not pictured A Big Red Bar Cockbird ( almost looks strawberry with Pink Iradescent on his Neck ) His Mate A Black / White Grizzle -- and A Young Red Grizzle Hen !


Beautiful birds. Will you ship? Why should the Minnesotans have all the fun?


----------



## AllAroundAnimal (Aug 4, 2010)

I Have Never Shipped Birds Before - But am willing to -- If You Can either set it all up -- or if you or someone else can explain to me how to set it all up --- and Minnesotans always have more Fun .... lol ! ( until Winter anyways )


----------



## AllAroundAnimal (Aug 4, 2010)

And I'd Give You All The Birds , But you would have to pay for all shipping needs and costs !


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

AllAroundAnimal said:


> And I'd Give You All The Birds , But you would have to pay for all shipping needs and costs !


Very generous offer, but I just spent my monthly "pigeon money" on eight new Birmingham Rollers.


----------



## Eel Noob (Aug 11, 2010)

Amazing deal. Can't go wrong with free.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Eel Noob said:


> Amazing deal. Can't go wrong with free.


Thanks again, but shipping of ten birds to Massachusetts, plus box will be over $100.


----------



## AllAroundAnimal (Aug 4, 2010)

I spent well over that $100 on the 10 Birds I have ( now 12 as 2 eggs just hatched ) and I didn't have to pay shipping -- so $100 in shipping for 12 Nice homers " cheap " ,,, just remember the Birds are free , Any local takers Can have the eight But have to keep the parents and 2 babies for now -- Then they also will be up for the taking - the parents and maybe The Young -- I want rollers but may keep some yB's to fly !! Also have 2 Other pairs On Nest , so if the babies hatch before someone wants them -- Then they have to wait for these parents also -- I tried finding them homes before eggs started a hatching but no takers -- so now i'll get me some Yb's to keep or give away them later also , who knows in No hurry , Why ? they are beautiful Birds and i am not making a penny off of them , i may as well enjoy em ! Peace !


----------



## dvang (Sep 22, 2010)

where are you located in minnesota


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

AllAroundAnimal said:


> I spent well over that $100 on the 10 Birds I have ( now 12 as 2 eggs just hatched ) and I didn't have to pay shipping -- so $100 in shipping for 12 Nice homers " cheap " ,,, just remember the Birds are free , Any local takers Can have the eight But have to keep the parents and 2 babies for now -- Then they also will be up for the taking - the parents and maybe The Young -- I want rollers but may keep some yB's to fly !! Also have 2 Other pairs On Nest , so if the babies hatch before someone wants them -- Then they have to wait for these parents also -- I tried finding them homes before eggs started a hatching but no takers -- so now i'll get me some Yb's to keep or give away them later also , who knows in No hurry , Why ? they are beautiful Birds and i am not making a penny off of them , i may as well enjoy em ! Peace !


Mike, did you ever find homes for the birds in this thread?


----------



## Train (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm from MN and I'm want them  Haha


----------

